

Ask HN: Are There Any Identity Theft/CyberSecurity Companies? - davidsmith8900

If there are any, does anyone know where? Companies&#x2F;Startups that specialize in identity theft or cybersecurity? THANK YOU. Happy Tuesday and please have a goodnight.
======
susi22
I know only of these guys:

[http://www.kroll.com/](http://www.kroll.com/)

HTH

~~~
davidsmith8900
\- Thank you for your time and patience susi22.

